# Varying Cartrige OAL



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Use RCBS Rock Chucker press and RCBS dies.Having problems with the OAL varying as much as .010 in. on all my calibers.I use minimal pressure to seat all my bullets and the lever practically falls on its own.The sizing is correct,I have no burrs on the cases,and this happens with a compressed charge and without.
Is this common and what could be causing it?
Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

sounds like insufficient neck tension


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Try a different set of dies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> and the lever practically falls on its own.


Something is not right, but I can't tell you what. 
Problems I have seen over the years:
Thin brass (Starline I think) in a 44 mag that resulted in loose bullets (fell below crimp grove before they could be crimped).
223 diameter (old Winchester Hornets) instead of 224 diameter bullets used in modern 22 center fire
223 expander ball in 22 Hornet die
Dies that were set to high
Dies that were oversize (factory problem I would guess)

The lever should not fall that easily. It makes me think neck tension is very light. If it took some pressure to seat, and you were still getting inconsistency I would suspect linkages in your press.


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks guys,I called RCBS and they are sending new seater plugs for my dies.However,I'm leaning more toward the neck tension.
Is there a way to adjust this?

Jeff


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Had to read again, you said its happening on all your calibers, therefore, it would figure it is in the press. Probably worn linkage or something of that nature. Check down in the press, see if there is any play in the pins in the linkage. If you have a multiple press setup, switch presses.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i did not see if you were trimming your cases.
if not that will give you mixed COL's


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> i did not see if you were trimming your cases.
> if not that will give you mixed COL's


Please explain......


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

correction , that would give different seating depths but the COL should not vary. 
sorry about that last post. i was thinking about something else. 
my headspace must be off today :wink:


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Are you using the same bullets when the OAL is different ?.Some bullets have ogive even in the same weight /make. Due to the irregular point on most bullets, you should not try to measure the overall length to the tip of the bullets, or you will get a variety of different readings. Except for a good magazine fit, the total length is not important. It is important to accurately measure the overall length of your cartridges from the ogive, because this is how you determine the best seating depth and OAL. Keep in mind that throat erosion will cause your OAL to increase as the throat begins to wear. Magnum calibers (and several other hot cartridges) usually cause considerable erosion after firing just a few rounds in a new barrel, but that wear will slow down a bit after the barrel is broken in. When testing handload accuracy with hunting rifles, start experimenting with the longest OAL that will fit in your magazine. Then start making your handloads in .003" shorter increments until you find the OAL that shoots best. I usually settle on the longest combination that will shoot well and fit in the magazine. If you are seeking extreme accuracy, you should start .001" behind the rifling and try reducing the OAL in .003" increments, until you come up with the most accurate load. I always avoid seating the bullet long enough to contact the rifling, because eventually you will extract a loaded round, and you'll find that you have a bullet stuck in the rifling. You'll become aware of this as your case pulls away from the bullet, and powder spills all over the place. For more reloading info go to http://www.larrywillis.com/OAL.html


----------

